#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Προσομοίωση τοιχίων υπογείου και υπολογισμός nv

## Xάρης

Για την προσομοίωση των τοιχίων του υπογείου δείτε τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες από σημειώσεις του Αβραμίδη που διανεμήθηκαν σε σεμινάριο.



Υπενθυμίζω ότι "βάση" κατά ΕΑΚ θεωρούμε την οροφή του στατικά οριζόμενου υπογείου.
Σύμφωνα με την §4.1.4.2.β.[2] του ΕΑΚ "...Για τον παραπάνω έλεγχο (nv>0,60) τα τοιχώματα και τα υποστυλώματα επιτρέπονται να θεωρούνται πλήρως πακτωμένα στη βάση...".
Επομένως, για τον έλεγχο του nv και μόνο επιτρέπεται να κάνουμε μια επίλυση με πακτώσεις στην οροφή του στατικώς οριζόμενου υπογείου. Προσοχή, *μόνο* για τον έλεγχο του nv!

----------

giotse

----------


## sundance

Στο εγχειρίδιο του fespa προτείνεται η δέσμευση της κατα μήκος οριζόντιας μετατόπισης του τοιχίου.

----------


## leo

> Στο εγχειρίδιο του fespa προτείνεται η δέσμευση της κατα μήκος οριζόντιας μετατόπισης του τοιχίου.


sundance, παραθέτω την αντίστοιχη εικόνα απ το τεύχος του Fespa

----------


## Balance

Σε ένα προσομοίωμα παρατηρώ ότι σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει η υπόθεση που κάνουμε για το έδαφος όπου θα θεμελιώσουμε, αλλά και ο τρόπος των στηρίξεων που θα δηλώσουμε. Ας υποθέσουμε κτίριο με ένα υπόγειο. Όταν στήνετε το μοντέλο στα τοιχεία του υπογείου στον επάνω κόμβο βάζετε οριζόντια στήριξη και στον κάτω κόμβο πάκτωση; Το fespa που χρησιμοποιώ σαν αρχική ρύθμιση βγάζει ελεύθερη στήριξη παντού αν δε κάνω λάθος (είμαι νέος σχετικά χρήστης) πράγμα που με προβληματίζει.
Γενικά θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας πάνω στο θέμα, γιατί για το ίδιο κτίριο υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορές, ανάλογα με τις υποθέσεις και τα σενάρια που κάνουμε.


edit: Παρατήρησα εκ των υστέρων την ύπαρξη του θέματος *Προσομοίωση τοιχίων υπογείου* , δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν να συνδυαστούν σε ένα.

----------


## cohat

Στην θεωρητική τεκμηρίωση του ΡΑΦ προτείνεται ένας τρόπος προσομοίωσης. Υπάρχει στην διεύθυνση http://www.tol.com.gr/products/RAF/d...E%97%CE%A3.pdf
στην σελίδα 102. Ένας άλλος τρόπος που είχα δει από paper του Δουδούμη ήταν ως υψίκορμη δοκός σπασμένη σε πολλά τμήματα, και η αρχή και το τέλος του κάθε τμήματος ήταν δεμένο με άκαμπτο βραχίονα που στήριζε την δοκό με ελατήριο στο ύψος της θεμελίωσης της.

----------


## Balance

> Επομένως, για τον έλεγχο του nv και μόνο επιτρέπεται να κάνουμε μια επίλυση με πακτώσεις στην οροφή του στατικώς οριζόμενου υπογείου. Προσοχή, *μόνο* για τον έλεγχο του nv!


@Χάρη, συμπερασματικά τα βήματα που μπορούμε να ακολουθήσουμε είναι: να κάνουμε επίλυση του φορέα με πάκτωση στο κάτω κόμβο του υπογείου (και με οριζόντια στήριξη στόν άνω κόμβο του υπογείου σύμφωνα με τη δημοσίευση του sundunce) και αν το nv>0.60 να αποφεύγουμε τον ικανοτικό έλεγχο. Στη συνέχεια να κάνουμε παραγωγή θεμελίωσης π.χ. με πεδιλοδοκούς και η τελική μας επίλυση να είναι ελεύθερη στήριξη στο κάτω κόμβο και οριζόντια στήριξη στον άνω κόμβο του τοιχείου;

----------


## Barracuda

Το μέλος που προσομοιώνει το τοιχίο στο fespa τι είδους ειναι?

----------


## Balance

> Εν ολίγοις μέση λύση δεν υπάρχει με βάση το software που κυκλοφορεί. Ή έχεις περιμέτρο > 80% τοιχία υπογείου ή μην έχεις καθόλου τοιχία υπογείου


Στην περίπτωση που έχουμε ποσοστό κάτω του 80% καλύτερα να βάζουμε απλά υποστυλώματα στην κάτοψη υπογείου παρά τοιχεία; (Τι είδους στήριξη να θεωρούμε στον άνω κόμβο του υπογείου στη περίπτωση αυτή :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## Balance

> Το μέλος που προσομοιώνει το τοιχίο στο fespa τι είδους ειναι?


Τι ακριβώς θες να πείς; στα περιμετρικά τοιχεία χρησιμοποιείται *είδος μέλους*: τοίχωμα υπογείου και *κατηγορία διατομής*: πλακοδοκός Τ

----------


## Barracuda

Balance θελω να πω οτι πχ. ένα τοιχίο ανωδομής προσομοιώνεται με ένα γραμμικό στοιχείο με τις διαστάσεις του τοιχίου και 2 άκαμπτους βραχίονες.
Όταν λες στο πρόγραμμα βάλε μου τοιχίο παράγει αυτόματα αυτή την διάταξη. Για τα τοιχία του υπογείου τι παράγει?

----------


## Balance

Στην πεδιλοδοκό της θεμελίωσης αναφέρεσαι rigid;




> Για τα περιμετρικά τοιχώματα υπογείου μιλάμε Βalance.


Εγώ αναφέρομαι στη θέση των υποστυλωμάτων.Εκείνων που έχουν λόγο B/L>4

edit: L/B>4

----------


## Barracuda

Το θέμα μας είναι η προσομοίωση των τοιχωμάτων του υπογείου και συχνά μπερδεύουμε την συζήτηση.
Ας πούμε πχ έχουμε ένα τοίχωμα με Η=3 και L=7,  στην κορυφή  του ασκείται οριζόντια δύναμη  και κατακόρυφα κατανεμημένο φορτίο . Αυτό το τοίχωμα πως το προσομοιώνουμε με γραμμικά στοιχεία? 
  Τα προγράμματα που χρησιμοποιείτε τι παράγουν σαν τοίχωμα υπογείου?

----------


## Balance

Στο fespa προσομοιώνονται με αυτά που προανέφερα στο post 12

----------



----------


## Xάρης

Εκτός του τρόπου που ανάφερε ο Balance προηγουμένως, υπάρχει και η λύση της προσομοίωσης των τοιχίων του υπογείου μ' ένα σύστημα θλιπτήρων μιας ή δυο ράβδων (χιαστί).
Ο τρόπος αυτός περιγράφεται στην §7.3.2 σελ. 372~374 του παλιού εγχειριδίου του Fespa (ISBΝ: 960-209-360-9). 
Εννοείται ότι η μέθοδος έχει εφαρμογή σε κάθε πρόγραμμα με γραμμικά πεπερασμένα στοιχεία αντίστοιχο του Fespa.

----------


## Barracuda

Με τα εντατικά μεγέθη των διαγωνιων  Χάρη  εννοεις οτι γίνεται διαστασιολογηση   έναντι διάτμησης?

----------


## Balance

> Εγώ λοιπόν στο NEXT ένα τοιχείο υπογείου σε γενικές γραμμές το προσομοιώνω με τοίχωμα το οποίο συρράπτω στα υποστυλώματα που ενώνει


Τα ορθογώνια υποστυλώματα που έχουν L/B>4 λειτουργούν διαφερετικά σε σχέση με το υπόλοιπο τοιχείο του υπογείου, έχουν διαφορετική ακαμψία( διαφορετική όπλιση). Τις είδους παραδοχές κάνετε στις δεσμεύσεις πάνω στα συγκεκριμένα υποστυλώματα; Αυτό ήταν το αρχικό μου ερώτημα.

----------


## Xάρης

*@rigid_joint, Barracuda*
Με την προσομοίωση με χιαστί δεν θα μπορείς να διαστασιολογήσεις τα τοιχία του υπογείου ούτε τα πέδιλα αυτών. Γιατί με τα γραμμικά στοιχεία μπορούμε (χμμμ);
Είναι ένας απλός τρόπος προσομοίωσης της διαφραγματικής λειτουργίας των τοιχίων του υπογείου.
Λειτουργεί αντίστοιχα με τα χιαστί στα μεταλλικά. Σε συνδυασμό με δοκούς προσομοίωσης κατάλληλων διατομών ή και χωρίς δοκούς.

Στο εγχειρίδιο του Fespa γίνεται αναφορά στην ακόλουθη βιβλιογραφία για θεωρητική τεκμηρίωση:
1. J. M/ Davies and R. Bryan, "Manual of stressed skin diaphragm design", Granada, 1982
2. B. Stafford Smith and A. Girgis, "Simple analogues frames for shear wall analysis", Proc, ASCE, Vol 110, No11, November 1984

----------


## Evan

> Εν ολίγοις μέση λύση δεν υπάρχει με βάση το software που κυκλοφορεί. Ή έχεις περίμετρο > 80% τοιχία υπογείου ή μην έχεις καθόλου τοιχία υπογείου
> 
> Δεν μπορεί δηλαδή να κάνεις πιο ψηλά τον προσδιορισμό του nv (το οποίο αφορά τέμνουσα βάσης)
> 
> και να δέχεσαι παραμορφωσιμότητα και σε χαμηλότερη στάθμη αφού αυτή είναι πρακτικά απαραμόρφωτη.
> 
> Η παραμορφωσιμότητα του φορέα αρχίζει από εκεί που εισάγονται οι τέμνουσες, άρα στη στάθμη που προσδιορίζεις τα nv


Διαφωνώ
διότι η αναγκαιότητα εξασφάλισης του nv είναι από μόνη της μια "πατέντα" του κανονισμού. Είναι μια σύσταση που οφείλουμε να λάβουμε υπόψη χωρίς να προκύπτει από κάποιο μαθηματικό τύπο ή ανάλυση. Θα μπορούσε να είναι 0.40 όπως παλιά, 0,80 ή καθόλου.  Ο κανονισμός σου λέει ξεκάθαρα πως μπορείς να θεωρήσεις πάκτωση την βάση για τον προσδιορισμό του nv ανεξαρτήτως ύπαρξης υπογείου ή όχι. Βέβαια δεν ξεκαθαρίζει τι είναι βάση. 

Σε περίπτωση που έχεις υπόγειο κατά ΕΑΚ και θέλεις ή πρέπει να τσεκάρεις το nv πακτώνεις την οροφή του και υπολογίζεις το nv και μετά ξεπακτώνεις και παγιώνεις και λύνεις τον φορέα σου.
Εάν δεν έχεις υπόγειο κατά ΕΑΚ πάλι η βάση σου θεωρείται η οροφή του (άσχετα αν το βάλεις να συμμετέχει στο σεισμό), διότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να παραλαμβάνεις την τέμνουσα με τα τοιχία του υπογείου *τα οποία δεν συνεχίζουν μέχρι και τον τελευταίο όροφο*. Εκτός αν τα συνεχίζεις οπότε πάω πάσο.

----------


## Balance

> Οι παραδοχές πρέπει να είναι τέτοιες που προσομοιάζουν το ενιαίο σύστημα στη βάση διαφόρων τεχνικών που έχουν αναπτυχθεί και δεν είναι μονοσήμαντες (ότι παντού κάνεις το ίδιο)


Οκ Rigid συμφωνώ. Εξάλλου άν μεταξύ δύο υποστυλωμάτων με λόγο L/B>4 υπάρχει τοιχείο υπογείου δεσμεύοντας τους κόμβους των δύο υποστυλωμάτων με έναν τρόπο, τότε κατ' επέκταση δεσμεύονται και τα άκρα του τοιχείου του υπογείου με τον ίδιο.

----------


## Xάρης

Γραμμικά (ραβδόμορφα) πεπερασμένα στοιχεία εν αντιθέσει με τα επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα στοιχεία και τα χωρικά πεπερασμένα στοιχεία.

Όταν με γραμμικά στοιχεία προσπαθούμε να περιγράψουμε χαμηλά τοιχία (μεγάλου μήκους σε σχέση με το ύψος τους) τότε έχουμε σημαντική απόκλιση από την πραγματικότητα. 

Σχετικά με την προσομοίωση των τοιχίων υπογείου όπως την κάνει το ΡΑΦ μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στο εγχειρίδιο θεωρητικής τεκμηρίωσής του, §8.5.4, σελ 102 (106 στο pdf) στο οποίο γίνεται πάλι αναφορά στο  B. Stafford Smith and A. Girgis, "Simple analogues frames for shear wall analysis", Proc, ASCE, Vol 110, No11, November 1984.

----------


## Balance

> το θέμα δεν είναι το nv και το μέγεθος του αλλά από ποια στάθμη αρχίζει η τριγωνική κατανομή.


Στη στάθμη που ξεκινάει η τριγωνική κατανομή, τι είδους δέσμευση χρησιμοποιείς rigid;

----------


## Barracuda

Ενδιαφέρων Χάρη.
Ενα άλλο μοντέλο που έχω δει αλλά δεν έχω αρκετές πληροφορίες είναι αυτό στη φωτογραφία. Έχει ένα πλήθος διαγωνίων με συγκεκριμένη γωνία. Μάλιστα υπολογίζει και την εξέλιξη της διαρροής του στοιχείου.

----------


## Balance

rigid:  (και άλλες αν αυτή είναι η θεμελίωση) 
Για δώσε μια γεύση

----------


## Evan

> Και η τριγωνική κατανομή δεν μπορεί να αρχίζει από το -4.5μ αλλά από 0 όταν έχεις υπόγειο κατά ΕΑΚ


αυτό λέω όπως επίσης και όταν δεν έχεις υπόγειο κατά ΕΑΚ

----------


## Balance

με αυτό απαντάς και στο παραπάνω ποστ μου rigid;

----------


## Evan

δεν ξέρω πως το κατάλαβες απλά εννοώ πως σε κάθε περίπτωση η βάση θεωρείται η οροφή του υπογείου είτε είναι είτε όχι κατά ΕΑΚ  εκτός αν συνεχίζεις τα τοιχία του υπογείου μέχρι πάνω οπότε παίρνεις σαν βάση την στάθμη του δαπέδου του υπογείου

----------


## Evan

> Βάση είναι πάντα μία: η στάθμη έναρξης της τριγωνικής κατανομής. Αυτή είτε είναι αμετάθετη (δηλαδή στη θεμελίωση αν απουσιάζει το υπόγειο) είτε πρακτικά αμετάθετη (στην οροφή υπογείου ΕΑΚ). 
> 
> Αυτό εξαρτάται του δομικού συστήματος.
> 
> Όταν έχεις υπόγειο το οποίο δεν είναι υπόγειο ΕΑΚ, δεν είναι μονοσήμαντα ορισμένη αυτή για όλο το κτίριο ότι ξεκινά από την οροφή υπογείου. 
> 
> Σε κάποια τμήματα ξεκινά από τη θεμελίωση, ανάλογα τα μήκη των τοιχωμάτων και κυρίως την περιμετρική τους διάταξη



και επαναλαμβάνω όταν έχεις τοιχία μόνο από την  μία διεύθυνση στο υπόγειο τα οποία σταματούν στο ισόγειο  και αυτά πάρουν το 99% της τέμνουσας είσαι ασφαλής;

----------


## Evan

και σε ποια περίπτωση λαμβάνεις την τέμνουσα βάσης, την περίπτωση με την μικρότερη;

----------


## Evan

ναι΄οκ αλλά αν υπάρχει απαίτηση nv λόγω π.χ. pilotis κάτι θα πρέπει να δείξεις. Με τι είσαι πιο σίγουρος; Με τον τρόπο που σου βγάζει το μικρότερο θα λεγε κάποιος αν ήθελε να είναι 100% καλυμμένος. Αν δεν σου βγαίνει όμως με τίποτα το nv τότε μπορείς να το μπαλαμουτιάσεις με αυτήν τη λογική και να βάλεις και τοιχεία του υπογείου (κατά ΓΟΚ) να συμμετέχουν.

@dratsiox γιατί πολύ απλά τα τοιχία σου δεν συνεχίζουν μέχρι τον τελευταίο όροφο της κατασκευής σου

----------


## Evan

απλά πρέπει να κάνεις και λίγο τον μάντη γιατί άμα ο άλλος το ξεχώσει το υπόγειο υπάρχει θέμα.
Όντως δεν προκύπτει άντε να το εξηγήσεις στον ελεγκτή όμως

----------


## Evan

ε ναι άμα υπάρξει θέμα τέτοιο

----------


## tmoug

Η στήριξη που εμφανίζεται στα παραπάνω σχέδια στη κορυφή του τοιχείου του υπογείου μου φαίνεται σαν το "χέρι του θεού".
Από θεωρητική άποψη πιθανώς να ευσταθεί από φυσική άποψη όταν περιμετρικά του υπογείου κανείς δε ξέρει πόσο συμπυκνωμένα είναι τα παρακείμενα εδάφη, όταν στην επαφή με άλλα κτίρια ή σε περιπτώσεις μονόπλευρου καλουπώματος τοιχίου χρησιμοποιείται εξηλασμένη πολυστερίνη, τότε αυτή η στήριξη πραγματικά είναι μια χονδροειδής απλούστευση. Ένα πιο σοβαρό ερώτημα είναι τι γίνεται με τα εντατικά μεγέθη; Χρειάζεται έλεγχος αν μεταφέρονται μετά την προσθήκη της "στήριξης - χέρι του θεού" στη θεμελίωση και διαστασιολογούνται τα πέδιλα ή οι πεδιλοδοκοί όπως πρέπει.
Μια λύση που θα πρότεινα εγώ είναι:
1) Όλες οι στάθμες να δουλεύουν σαν διαφράγματα χωρίς παγιώσεις.
2) Η στάθμη της οροφής του υπογείου οφείλει εφόσον έχει περιμετρικά τοιχία να έχει σχεδόν μηδενικές μετακινήσεις της τάξης λίγων χιλιοστών.
3) Από το οutput σβήνουμε το nv του υπογείου και κρατάμε αυτό της πυλωτής το οποίο και μας ενδιαφέρει.

Η προσομοίωση της θεμελίωσης είναι μια πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση....

----------


## tmoug

Τα software δίνουν τι τέμνουσα παραλαμβάνουν τα τοιχώματα ανά στάθμη (αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ τουλάχιστον το δίνει). 
Για το 1) πιστεύω ότι το παράρτημα Β στην παράγραφο Β.2.[4] στα σχόλια βοηθάει.

----------


## Evan

@ tmoug δηλ. σε ποια στάθμη προτείνεις να ξεκινάει η τριγωνική κατανομή του σεισμού στις περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει υπόγειο κατά ΕΑΚ και που δεν υπάρχει;

----------


## majakoulas

Η μορφή και μόνο των διαγραμμάτων ροπών των τοιχωμάτων για την σεισμική φόρτιση, σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν είναι αρκετή για να καταλάβεις ποια είναι η βάση??

----------


## majakoulas

Το θέμα διαφορετικής συμπεριφοράς ανά διεύθυνση είναι ένα θέμα. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν μου έχει τύχει τόσο δύσμορφο μοντέλο με τόση δυσαναλογία περιμετρικών τοιχείων υπογείου, ώστε για διαφορετικές διευθύνσεις σεισμού ένα τοίχωμα να μου βγάζει βάση σε διαφορετικά σημεία.
Πιστεύω όμως ότι αν αυτό συμβεί, ένας τρόπος αντιμετώπισης είναι:
1) Εύρεση κύριας ιδιομορφής του συνόλου του δομήματος
2) Θεώρηση αυτής ως μίας διεύθυνσης και δεύτερης της κάθετη σε αυτή
3) Ανάλυση σε αυτές τις διευθύνσεις ως διευθύνσεις σεισμού.
4) Έλεγχος διαγραμμάτων ροπής τοιχωμάτων με αυτές και επιλογή βάσης τους, βάσει αυτών.

----------


## Balance

> Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο όλων: Τουλάχιστον οριζόντια δέσμευση (και άλλες αν αυτή είναι η θεμελίωση)


Αν τα περιμετρικά τοιχεία του υπογείου είναι <80% και η τριγωνική κατανομή όπως είπαμε κατα ΕΑΚ ξεκινάει από τη θεμελίωση τι παραδοχές και τι δεσμεύσεις χρησιμοποιείς εκεί στο προσομοίωμα;

----------

